
Analysis of Dota 2 forums hack - Ianvdl
https://www.leakedsource.com/blog/dota
======
Ianvdl
Their "analysis" isn't particularly insightful, but I wanted to submit it
anyway, given that such a large number of accounts were affected.

The database also isn't included at [1] at the time of submission.

[1] [https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

